# Outstanding Computer Software Assistance



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Got into trouble trying to download and install Windows 8 to replace Windows XP on my desktop. That is not a clean conversion at all. I thought I had lost most of my stuff after installation but it was time to call in the pro!! I have used Brandon previously and, like many others on the forum, have been extremely pleased. He used a remote capability to get into my computer and fixed EVERYTHING!! And, he did it at a very reasonable price in less than an hour!!!Could not be more pleased. 

Also, I should comment on my trying to get assistance from Microsofts Help Desk. What a futile effort in dealing with several offshore guys who had such heavy Indian accents that I could understand only about half of what they said. Wrote them a scathing evaluation.

Brandon's website is 
http://lowcostcomputerrepair.webs.com Phone is 850 384 8863.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That website at the bottom of LuckyLady's post is my old site. My new one is http://www.computerrepairspensacola.com/ 
Thanks for the review.


----------

